# Found near home....Oregon



## Webeviction

These are just some of the things I found around home most all of these come out of my yard, please excuse picture quality as all I have is my IPhone 4s....


----------



## Webeviction




----------



## lancaster1313

I am envious!

I love the trapdoor spiders.

What is that weird larva? Is it even a larva?


----------



## hierodula

Waaat?!?!?!??! im jealous dude. Ive never seen 'pedes that big before, or trapdoor spiders....


----------



## Webeviction

This guy is interesting as it glows the craziest blue color...


----------



## Webeviction

hierodula said:


> Waaat?!?!?!??! im jealous dude. Ive never seen 'pedes that big before, or trapdoor spiders....


Haha you gotta dig for pedes like that and trap doors....


----------



## Webeviction

likebugs said:


> I am envious!
> 
> I love the trapdoor spiders.
> 
> What is that weird larva? Is it even a larva?


Beetle larvae of some kind not sure I found them under bark while splitting fire wood


----------



## lancaster1313

Lovely finds!


----------



## brancsikia339

Awesome finds! Nice rattler ya got there. Also love the Urodacus scorpion! Did u release her babies?


----------



## Webeviction

brancsikia339 said:


> Awesome finds! Nice rattler ya got there. Also love the Urodacus scorpion! Did u release her babies?


No she was young when I caught her found her a stud and bred them most were sold or traded got 37 total I think from that brood...


----------



## Webeviction

I did release the rattler though, I only caught it to make my kids aware of what to watch out for...


----------



## brancsikia339

Webeviction said:


> I did release the rattler though, I only caught it to make my kids aware of what to watch out for...


Was he nasty?


----------



## Webeviction

Not bad actually was very calm for the most part he was very young though I caught one this summer that was 4 1/2 Foot and was nasty as could be!


----------



## hierodula

Nice alligator lizard! Caught one the other week in the foothills nearby. He was really tame though, let me pick him up and everything!


----------



## Webeviction

Baby trapdoors I have around 60 I believe...


----------



## Webeviction

hierodula said:


> Nice alligator lizard! Caught one the other week in the foothills nearby. He was really tame though, let me pick him up and everything!


Ya this one was very calm to...


----------



## Webeviction

Ten lined June beetle haha the may be a pest but there cool!


----------



## ismart

Wow! Those are some really awesome finds.


----------



## lancaster1313

You are killing me!

I don't find all that stuff here, usually just the same old invasive species.


----------



## Webeviction

You would be supprized what you will find if you look hard enough...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Holy cow Batman! We have like squirrels and stuff over here? Wow!!!

I really need to take a couple of days off and head out to the woods with my bad camera skills, lol.


----------



## Webeviction

Bad pic but still cool


----------



## lancaster1313

I look pretty darn hard. lol

When I was in the mountains in TN, I found all kinds of cool stuff on my property.

Here however, most of the time I have to drive out to a protected area or large park if I want to be rewarded with more good finds. It is very developed.


----------



## Webeviction

Haha ya I live on 5 acres out in nowhere land 30 years and still finding new stuff!!











My colony


----------



## lancaster1313

I love nowhere land, it is my favorite place to be, when I can.

When I look very hard here, there is always at least one person around looking at me like I am nuts.

I still look though, to heck with them. :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid

Nice Woolly Bear caterpillar! What kind of moth is that?


----------



## Webeviction

Ya I get a lot of strange looks as I'm always watching for cool creatures everywhere I go lol found a bunch of assasin bugs today but there to small for my phone to focus on


----------



## Webeviction

Hertarem45 said:


> Nice Woolly Bear caterpillar! What kind of moth is that?


Not sure I only see them about once every other year havnt looked into them much...


----------



## lancaster1313

Webeviction said:


> Beetle larvae of some kind not sure I found them under bark while splitting fire wood


Now I remember finding similar larvae. My daughter and I were in the woods and were hunting for insects by sound. When we finally tracked down one of the sounds that we were listening for, similar larvae were found burrowing through the wood of some recently downed trees. I was surprised that those soft looking larvae could make such a racket! I may not have found if they weren't throwing out pieces of freshly shaved wood from their burrows in the trees, leaving little piles of it.


----------



## Webeviction

Haha these ones didn't make noise not that I heard any way then again I'm partially def in my right ear do to fireworks... We found the beetles to dunno why I didn't get pics to go with the larvae....


----------



## lancaster1313

It was just the sound of them shaving the wood. Lol

I actually was looking for some beetle that may have been stridulating softly(what it kind of sounded like to me), until I found the shavings and decided to dig into the wood with my knife.

Thanks for sharing and keep the pics coming if you can. I enjoy looking at all of the creatures even if I don't find the temperate ones down here.


----------



## Webeviction

Haha I will as long as I find stuff to take pics of


----------



## MandellaMandy123

Oh, I am so envious. I'm moving to Oregon RIGHT NOW!!!!!! Any of your neighbors selling their house?


----------



## Webeviction

Haha I got a couple neighbors is like to see move away


----------



## Webeviction

Must be gravid time for these girls I've seen ten the last 3 mornings and there all extremely PLUMP!


----------



## Precarious

Nice pics! See, this is why I need to move to OR. Been wanting to forever...


----------



## hierodula

Nice wolfie! Caught a mom with slings on her back.


----------



## Webeviction

Haha as much as I miss AZ Oregon is great it's home! Couldn't imagine being anywhere else!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

I you ever want to send some of those awesome spiders my way, just let me know  

Is the blueish looking spider actually blue? Or just the lighting?



Webeviction said:


> Bad pic but still cool


 I am very jealous of you, i can only find basic orb weavers and wolf spiders here. and the occasional black widow.


----------



## Webeviction

It's just the flash not really blue but a beautiful spider all the same


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Webeviction said:


> It's just the flash not really blue but a beautiful spider all the same


Very :wub:


----------



## rs4guy

Awesome, didn't know trapdoors are around here.....


----------



## Webeviction

Haha yup been catching them since I was about 8 yrs old  its so cool to watch them feed sometimes the cricket just vanishes never even seeing the spider lol


----------



## Webeviction

Getting rained out of her penthouse


----------



## hierodula

idk y, but of any spider in the world, the latrodectus sp. scares me the most. If i see a wolf spider, huntsman, tarantula, or even a brazilian wandering (on tv) im fine, but the widows send shiver down my spine. Weird...


----------



## Peter Clausen

I just saw a large male of that species while out collecting pill bugs and millipedes for an hour through two different cities and in 43 degree weather an hour or so ago. Feels a lot colder out here all the sudden. Let me know if you're road trippin' with us! The forecast is actually sun and low 60's (hot down there, this time of year)!


----------



## Webeviction

Ya it's gotten really cold here the last couple days haha and ya I'm still planning on going along man. Lol 60 and sunny in that area? That's definetly a little odd for October!


----------



## Webeviction




----------



## Peter Clausen

Do you see any Plecoptera stoneflies? I haven't been able to find that Order this year. It's one of my goals for the upcoming trip.


----------



## Webeviction

Ya actually not to many usually see them down by the river.


----------



## CoolMantid

Nice Mourning Cloak Caterpillar!


----------



## Webeviction

Thanks  first time I've ever seen one now I have a label for it


----------



## Webeviction

Little farther away from home but still oregon....


----------



## Webeviction




----------



## Webeviction




----------



## aNisip

I haven't commented on this thread yet, and I don't know why! Awesome pics and awesome finds! I am so envious of the fauna...like Rennae said, alls we ever find here are invasive species, and it gets old after awhile :/ ...I do sooo much scouting in the backyard its ridiculous, and always find neat things, but nothing compared to your pics...keep em comming! (And if I could, I would gladly join your road trip collecting adventure...sounds like a grand time!

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Webeviction

Thanks! And ya the road trip was awesome lol we got back Tuesday...


----------



## Webeviction

Few termites lol crappy pics though...


----------



## hierodula

Wow! cool stuff! Where do you find the scorpions?


----------



## Webeviction

I found part of them in Ashland OR and find a lot around home but they are usually on grassy hillsides under rocks or bark oddly enough it seems that everywhere I collect them is near railroad tracks...


----------



## Webeviction

Hooded harvestman??


----------



## Webeviction




----------



## lancaster1313

Nice!


----------



## Peter Clausen

I have to chuckle each time I read the Interests section under your Photo where is says "unless it's a tick". You were 200% better than the rest of us in tick collecting last weekend!


----------



## Webeviction

Lmao!! I did make good tick bait....


----------



## TySAAAN

What part of Oregon are ya from ? I'm from Gresham, Wood Village area


----------



## Webeviction

Fallcreek near Eugene


----------



## Webeviction

Horrible pics but it's something new...


----------



## Peter Clausen

I've never seen either of those up this way. Very neat, both!


----------



## Webeviction

I thought so as well  they are all currently living together I have about six of the millipedes and only the one geo...

On another note I spotted another one of those giant moths but it evaded me  if only I were 20 foot tall some times


----------



## Peter Clausen

Is this your moth?

http://bugguide.net/node/view/41872


----------



## agent A

Peter Clausen said:


> Is this your moth?
> 
> http://bugguide.net/node/view/41872


Peter i doubt one of those is flying this late especially with hyalophora being univoltine

However, it couldve been a polyphemus moth, those have multiple broods in many areas and often there r late emergers of the species


----------



## Peter Clausen

Your deductive reasoning skills are increasingly acute, Agent, and you may be right, but I have the secret advantage of having spent 3 days collecting with him less than a month ago where we discussed the moths he typically sees in his yard.  

There are videos on YouTube of frogs fall from the sky. Isn't that stranger any month of the year than Hyalophora in November?

Thank you though for introducing me to the word "univoltine"!


----------



## agent A

Peter Clausen said:


> Your deductive reasoning skills are increasingly acute, Agent, and you may be right, but I have the secret advantage of having spent 3 days collecting with him less than a month ago where we discussed the moths he typically sees in his yard.
> 
> There are videos on YouTube of frogs fall from the sky. Isn't that stranger any month of the year than Hyalophora in November?
> 
> Thank you though for introducing me to the word "univoltine"!


Time to pack my bags and high tail it to oregon then :cowboy: 

I remember when i was younger i was at a nature preserve and we found littered swallowtail wings around a bird nest site and i was the only one who could ID each species

The looks the other kids gave me... :lol:


----------



## Webeviction

Yes Peter that's the one  

And agent you shouldn't doubt Oregon lol it hold many suprizes


----------



## Webeviction




----------



## agent A

ok peter is probably right on hyalophora columbia but i think in your area, the subspecies hyalophora columbia gloveri is more likely than columbia columbia

but i'm not there so wat do i know? :lol:


----------



## Webeviction

Well I'm pretty sure that's it anyway there is a picture of one on the first page of this thread I'll have to check if I have any more...


----------



## Webeviction




----------



## hierodula

whats all the webbing from?


----------



## Webeviction

Not sure actually I've looked around and all I ever find are jumping spiders...


----------



## agent A

I think that is hyalophora euralys


----------



## Peter Clausen

I think you may be right!


----------



## CoolMantid

Hyalphora euraylus, I would think is a slightly rare silkmoth to find on the west coast. The more common silkmoth would be the Polyphemus moth. But that does look like Hyalphora euraylus. If you find a female keep it and see if it lays eggs and if it does PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Webeviction

Haha it's been a while...

Banana slug












Snowball tree residents lol


























Omus sp. tiger beetle











Few jumpers  






http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-44.jpg

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-45.jpg

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-46.jpg

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-20.jpg

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-19.jpg

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-1.jpg


----------



## Webeviction

Millipedes!
















Heckle mesh weaver?






Not sure on this one..






More stuff...


























http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-49.jpg

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-53.jpg

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee403/Webeviction/null-51.jpg


----------



## lancaster1313

It has been a while. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Webeviction




----------



## agent A

i like the pseudoscorpion


----------



## ScienceGirl

Very nice! I, too, live here!  

I see the wooly bear caterpillers a lot in the fall. I tried keeping one... Sad story. It lived happily, and then tried to spin a cocoon or web of some sort around the plants it was on. It encaged itself and tried to get out, but couldn't. All of it's hair fell off and got stuck to the webbing and it started to die. I put it outside.  

And we see praying mantids here, too, but less so than in previous years.


----------



## Peter Clausen

A little bird told me you might have collected some Omus and now I see the photos!

I have a contact doing DNA barcoding on members of that genus (as well as some other insects). I'd love to get a few specimens if yours to compare relatedness with ones I'm getting from 2 locations in WA State, plus another here in Oregon. And another K Falls trip might be in the works for July!


----------



## Webeviction

Ya no problem Ill track down a few more as I haven't seen mine since I added them to my natural tank lol and July would be great for k falls as long as its not on the 21st


----------



## Peter Clausen

Great! I'm thinking the week prior actually. I have a small mission to collect a particular insect on the West side of Crater Lake, on the way down. Will be great to get the guys together again, and will be in touch.

Hey, was that reddish Antrodiaetus(?) just post-molt or what? Crazy color!

Your last photo looks like a dance fly.


----------



## Webeviction

Nice! What is it your seeking near crater lake?

And ya that antrodiaetus was oddly colored unsure why I still have it lol

And ya I look forward to another good bug trip  how was AZ?


----------



## ladygigi

Webeviction said:


> Ya this one was very calm to...


 :tt1: I want one!


----------



## ladygigi

Webeviction said:


> Ten lined June beetle haha the may be a pest but there cool!


  Can't stand these with a passion! Don't like to use the word hate, but, it's awfully close!


----------

